# egr valve



## BigJ389 (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone know where the egr valve is located at in a 00 jetta vr6 12v?


----------



## BigJ389 (Dec 21, 2008)

ok disregard that, just read i dont have an egr valve but do have a evap purge valve, anyone know where this is located......ok here is the problem in case ur wondering why im looking for it. I have a large evap leak, I already replaced the gas cap, and also a few vacuum hose but the code is still there, they told me i should check the egr valve or the charcoal canister see if it got stuck open or if the canister is filled up. is this correct? what else can i check?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

It's somewhere between the airbox and intake manifold. You might get a more precise answer if you ask in the VR6 forum...


----------



## Old Rabbit Dr. (Aug 18, 2006)

You may also want to check with the golf/jetta crowd.
GL


----------

